

Nomophobia affects majority of UK - stevebrowne
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/10267574/Nomophobia-affects-majority-of-UK.html

======
lutusp
"Nomophobia"? Who invents these words? How about lexiphobia, the fear of not
having an erudite-sounding but meaningless polysyllable on the tip of one's
tongue at the perfect moment?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The British Post Office invented it to advertise something or other. I assume
it was a joke based on no-mobile-pho(ne|bia).

Also, wiktionary tells me nomophobia already means fear of laws.

